# مخاطر التدخين.......... الى متى تدخن



## seed255 (22 يناير 2010)

مخاطر التدخين على الصحة كبيرة جدا . 

وتقرر منظمة الصحة العالمية وجميع الهيئات الطبية في العالم أن التدخين هو أكبر خطر على الصحة يواجه البشرية اليوم . ومع ذلك يمكن بجهود منسقة أن يتم التغلب على مشاكله العديدة . يقتل التدخين أربعة ملايين شخص كل العام . والعدد في ازدياد بسبب الزيادة السكانية وخاصة في العالم الثالث . وتقدر منظمة الصحة العالمية أن يصل العدد إلى 10 ملايين شخص يتوفون سنويا بحلول عام 2020 م . وبالمقارنة ، فإن القنبلتين الذريتين اللتين ألقيتا على هيروشيما وناجازاكي في نهاية الحرب العالمية الثانية سنة 1945 قتلت مباشرة 140 ألفا ثم مات بعد ذلك عدد آخر بسبب الأشعة القاتلة ، ويقدر العدد الإجمالي لضحايا القنبلتين الذريتين بربع مليون شخص . 
واليكم برنامج تدريبي صغير ومبسط جدا عن اضرار التدخين فى شكل عرض تقديمى على ((البوربوينت)) وذلك للاستفاد والايفاده ....http://www.4shared.com/file/204517415/905e412d/1_online.html


----------



## E.Talal (24 يناير 2010)

السلآم عليكم .. 
جزآك الله ألف خير .. 
عرض تقديمي رآئع عن أثآر التدخين .. 
شكرآ لك ..


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (25 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً أخي العزيز على هذه النصيحة الرائعة.


----------



## عمروصلاح (30 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً أخي العزيز


----------

